# PHP, apache usw beim booten mit starten



## Orim23 (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin noch ziemlich frisch unter linux....  hab jetzt suse 8.2 installiert und möchte das PHP, APACHE, MYSQL usw. beim booten mit starten. wo muss ich was schreiben???? hab ne standartinstalltion. 
könnte mir da mal jemand helfen??
danke schon mal....


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Juni 2003)

Unter /etc/rc.d/
finden sich die Startscripte.
Du musst nur für den passenden Runlevel einen Link auf das Startscript setzen.

Yast bringt aber soviel ich weiss auch ein Runlevel-Editor mit.


----------

